# Good locations in Northern Utah to hunt rabbits?



## BingJD5702 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm looking to do some rabbit hunting this fall in Northern Utah. I live in Davis County. Anyone have any suggestions for where to go? Thanks.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Simple...just get out there, anywhere, and drive around on some two lane roads. When you see some rabbit road kill, bingo...you've found a place to hunt.
P.S. of course it has to be in a safe, public place to hunt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BingJD5702 said:


> I'm looking to do some rabbit hunting this fall in Northern Utah. I live in Davis County. Anyone have any suggestions for where to go? Thanks.


North of Evingston is good. Bring your credit cards.



.


----------



## BingJD5702 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Wyogoog. I'll check it out.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Cruise around until you find you some rabitat, cuz that's where all the rabbits dwell......


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Technically this is Northern Utah, but it might be too much of a drive. Anyway, I've floated the Green river from the dam to Vernal and there is a plague of rabbits the whole way. Seriously. Plague. At times I could see 8 different rabbits sitting on the edge of a road.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I believe we are nearing the peak of the ten year rabbit cycle, as I've seen way more rabbits than usual this year.


----------

